# O/S? Patriot 10" subs, made in USA



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure on the history of these, but they look to be some kind of beefy old school sub? Look kinda sweet..

Patriot 106SI 10" 600 Watt Dual Voice Coil Car Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

They look to be credence built to me, I wonder about their specs though, that ain't no poly cone!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure who built them but I do remember the company. R & T (R/T Obcon) specializes in prebuilt sub enclosures and has been around for a long time. I do remember the Patriot series. They had some micro size 4th order bandpass boxes that would fit behind the back seat of a truck as well as other designs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

They are still around. You might even try contacting them if you want some additional information. Who knows, someone there might actually know something about these things. 

RT Obcon Subwoofer Boxes For JL|JBL|MTX|Rockford|Pioneer|Alpine|Kenwood|Kicker - RTBoxes Subwoofer Enclosures


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can vouch for the seller if anyone is worried. Just bought one of the Alchemy 10" he had, and it was shipped very quickly.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I do a lot of buying from him as well. Last year, I bought a pair of Alchemy 12's from him and they had slits in the surround and were completely sagged. By the time I got back on ebay to let him know about it, he had already refunded me for them! I guess his whole batch of them were damaged and other buyers had let him know about it before I got mine so he sent out mass refunds. 

I thought about buying the pair of these patriots from him just to play around with but I already have like a gajillion sub projects.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I never heard of Patriot subs


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

price is right, looks like an Eminence build to me.

something from the Magnum era, reminds me of them.

might be the first try carbon fiber from the "copycats" of Phoenix Gold's Xmax line, I believe even Pyle Industries, had their shot at the winning formulas of their day.

I still want to try the C.A.S.T. line of subs from Pyle, and see if they hold their own.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

cajunner said:


> price is right, looks like an Eminence build to me.


First thing i thought which isnt a bad thing.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I was actually thinking Gefco, myself. I see that same basket + abs spider landing ring + long terminals on a lot of old JL and Rockford subs. Shave the bumped back plate off the motor and put a JL sticker on it, and it would look just like an original w6.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Putting too much thought into it. You must remember that R/T was merely a prefab box company, but one of high esteem. Their products wasn't cheap! Does that carry over to a sub that more than likely was made for one of their loaded packages? Who knows... but we're talking about a series that was out during the 90's so....


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like someone bought 'em


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I remember when RT was a very small company here in Washington building 6x9 boxes. I bought from them from about '91-95.


----------

